# Server move tonight!!!



## Andy R (Oct 19, 2006)

I just wanted to let you know I will be moving the site to a new server (starting tonight).  I hope to complete this move in one even but there is the chance we could be down much more then that, so please note we could be down for a couple of days.  Once we are up and running again, the site should be much faster.

Thanks for your patience!

Andy R


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know and thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Andy will the server move tonight mean that I can still gain access to DC through Internet Explorer?

I am really dum when it comes to my computer I don't know what a server is but I think someone told me once but it went in one ear and out the other.

You really work hard for DC and I am sure all the members appreciate it.  I know that I do.

Have a great day.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2006)

Appreciate the heads up, and all the hard work. Hope everything goes smooth for ya!


----------



## amber (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for the heads up Andy R. !


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Andy.  We all appreciate your efforts and look forward to the faster response times.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks. Maybe it will cut down on the inaccessibility and error messages from time to time.


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh no !!!!!!! I'm going to go through withdrawal !!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 19, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Oh no !!!!!!! I'm going to go through withdrawal !!!!!!!


 
I'm with you, Middie.  But, thanks Andy for the "heads up."  Guess that's why you get paid the BIG bucks.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 19, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> Andy will the server move tonight mean that I can still gain access to DC through Internet Explorer?


 
This means that the site won't be accessible at all.  Like Middie said, we'll all be going through withdrawal!

Thanks, Andy!  I hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## GB (Oct 19, 2006)

Just to expand on what PA Baker said, you will not be able to access DC, but this will just be temporary. Once the server is switched then you will be able to use DC just as you always have. the only difference you should see is that the site should not go down as often as it has been doing recently.

Andy thank you so much for this upgrade. This is just one more example of how you are contantly improving this site!


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks, for letting us know Andy...


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update Andy, and thanks for all you do! I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sure the switch will be worth it.
I'm still going to go through 
withdrawal !!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2006)

_Thank you Andy,_
_we have a truly wonderful site and your attention to it and to those of us who come here day after day is a wonderful thing. I'm ure we will all be waiting patiently for the site to come back up, and when it does, will be here with bells on and smiles to enjoy all your hard work...Thank you._

_kadesma  _


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope all goes smoothly and thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you.  I'll try to behave till yall gits back online!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 19, 2006)

Andy R said:
			
		

> I just wanted to let you know I will be moving the site to a new server (starting tonight).  I hope to complete this move in one even but there is the chance we could be down much more then that, so please note we could be down for a couple of days.  Once we are up and running again, the site should be much faster.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!
> 
> Andy R


Looks like all went smoothly.  Kudos, Andy R.

Well, I guess I was premature, but kudos, anyway!


----------



## amber (Oct 19, 2006)

That was fast!  Went off around 7pm and came back on around 9pm.


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2006)

Yay no withdrawal for me !!!!!!
Thank you Andy !!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2006)

_Woohoo talk about a smoooooth operator  That was quick and painless._

_Thank you Andy! _

_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow!  Good job!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2006)

honestly, I am amazed. That was uber quick!


----------



## Buck (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job!  Things seem faster now too (or is that just me?)
Thanks for all you do.
This Bud's for you.
Buck


----------



## Andy R (Oct 20, 2006)

Wait, we did not move!!!

I tried 3 times last night and today and it always timed out.  I am going to have to move the site a different way.  I just wanted to put the site back up so you all would not get big withdrawls.

I will try again next week and give you more heads up.  The good thing is that I did move two other sites and I think that has freed up enough resources to speed things up quite a bit for the short term...

Look for more info soon....


----------



## Katie H (Oct 20, 2006)

Valiant effort, Andy.  As they say, "If at first you don't succeed.  Try, try..."

Thanks anyway!


----------



## middie (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay we'll be watching. Thanks again Andy.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the effort.

( site has always seemed fast enough for me)  : )


----------



## sattie (Oct 20, 2006)

Out of all the places in the world, this would be the last place that I would expect to see the words "Server Move".  (I deal with this stuff at work all the time.)  Man, talk about reality of it all!!!

Thanks for the update (warning).  As my job would put it, do you have a change request open for this????


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update Andy and for all your efforts!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 20, 2006)

I loved the "Bad, bad server!! No donut for you!!" message that I got a few times while trying to get on since last night until about a half hour ago.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 20, 2006)

Donuts all round, I'd say. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I loved the "Bad, bad server!! No donut for you!!" message that I got a few times while trying to get on since last night until about a half hour ago.



What made it even funnier is an old donut shop has just been re-opened after several years of being closed and we had JUST gotten a box of donuts delivered by the owner for us to try - I tried to get back on the site and got that message!  Cracked me up!


----------



## XeniA (Oct 22, 2006)

... aaaaaand, the portal's up too! So the very minor inconvenience lasted only a bit over a day, which I think is pretty good.

Good for you -- job well done!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 22, 2006)

Andy R said:
			
		

> Wait, we did not move!!!
> 
> I tried 3 times last night and today and it always timed out. I am going to have to move the site a different way. I just wanted to put the site back up so you all would not get big withdrawls.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck on the upcoming move!!  We really appreciate your efforts!


----------

